# Utility locators



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

When working on private campuses I have found that call before you dig services only locate service that are owned by the utility.

What do you do when trying to locate phone lines, electrical lines that were installed by the owner. Sometimes the owner has "as built" plans but these are not always accurate or available. 

We end up doing more hand excavation than is required or hiring a private locate company that cost $1000 a day or more. 

What I would like to do is buy my own equipment for locating utilities on our own. Any suggestion on equipment and any one doing this?


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Would you want the lability of locating it yourself .


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

skillman said:


> Would you want the lability of locating it yourself .


On a private campus you dont have much choice. You will pay if you rip something out if you locate or dont. The one call will only locate the lines owned by the utility, so they usually only locate from their main line to the building. If you are in a campus of multipul buildings, there are private lines between the buildings that will not get located. 

The line of work we are in runs across a lot of lines not touched by one call. It may be conduits and products line in tank farms, gas stations, even energy producers, and chemical plants.

A lot of clients will do a locate for us, but we usually verify by hiring a third party locator, and using our own locate equipment. We use a ditch witch 250R/t locator. Its simple and effective http://www.ditchwitch.com/utility-locators/pipe-cable/250r-t

I watched another local contractor do a watermain replacement in my subdivision. They did their one call as they legally have to. Then while digging they used their own locate equipment. They moved their locate equipment to the next marked utility they were crossing, they would locate, then check depth with the locator. Then as they dug, they would check the depth every 6 inches until they were within 1 foot of the utility, then they would hand expose, and move on. I would say doing their locate this way, they increased their productivity by about 30%. Its not exactly on the up and up based on one call requirements, but they did covered a sub of 200 houses and had no utility strikes during the duration of that project.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Ridgid Seektech is what we use, I have found it to be more accurate than the locating service. 

http://www.ohiopowertool.com/P-691-ridgid-seektech-sr-20-line-locator-21893.aspx


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you guys for the info. Looking at both of those units. Jdavis has the situation exactly. 
I put "private mark outs" as an exclusion from now on and buy my own equipment. 

Like Jdavis wrote you are responsible even if I do include it as an exclusion, then the GC or owner doesn't want to pay for it.


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

I have a contract with a local university, and when I send in a one call they get notified as well. It is their responsibility to locate it as they own that utility.


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

I purchased a Pipehorn 800HL Pipe & Cable Locator Model MD840. I will be practicing around my house when it comes in. I think this is a tool I should of had a long time ago.


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

backhoe1 said:


> I have a contract with a local university, and when I send in a one call they get notified as well. It is their responsibility to locate it as they own that utility.


They may locate it but how accurate are they. They could say we know it is in the ground some were in this 20' or more. Then what happens if you do hit something? I know that I would be paying to fix it, what happens if it is fiber, water etc. 

The other option is dig that 20' or more by hand 24" down at close to $50 an hour adds up. 

The relatively low cost of the equipment and the convenience of having it with you pays.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

jmacd said:


> They may locate it but how accurate are they. They could say we know it is in the ground some were in this 20' or more. Then what happens if you do hit something? I know that I would be paying to fix it, what happens if it is fiber, water etc.
> 
> The other option is dig that 20' or more by hand 24" down at close to $50 an hour adds up.
> 
> The relatively low cost of the equipment and the convenience of having it with you pays.



We work for people who demand low EMR ratings. Part of our program is we soft locate any utilities in our work area. Some times its via air knife, which is an air compressor and vac trailer, other times its by hand. Our rule of thumb, we spend a reasonable amount of time hand locating the marks, if we dont find that line, usually within an hour, we call one call back out. They come back out for an emergency locate, and verify location, and at this point we tend to push for a depth. They are usually out within 2 hours of our call.

There is nothing quite like digging a trench to a depth of 4 feet, trying to locate a fiber line that is 10 feet deep. Its also fun trenching and finding a dozen unmarked electrical conduits in the space of 6 feet. Finally, my all time favorite is the unknown yellow steel line in a chemical facility that know one knows what it is, where it goes and if it is active, and you found it by a bucket strike


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Regardless of who (One-Call, a hired gun or you using your own gear) does a locate, it's not magic or an exact science. No equipment is 100% accurate, and no user is 100% perfect.

When I do a private locate, I stress this heavily at the front end. My contracts not only state, '_the only method that can attain 100% reliability is actually exposing the utility line or structure itself_', but that I do not accept any liability as well.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I second the seektech line od receivers and transmitters. They have built in software that really make them user friendly and are very accurate. Since we do trenchless water lines,sewers and footing drains we use the 1 call system as required but have found them not to be as accurate as we need. We locate everything they have done when they leave to double check then do a sweep over the entire area we are working in. We use the air knife with or without our vac it really speeds up the potholing operation. The air knife is one of the best tools I have ever bought.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

here is disclaimer my attorney recommended

State law requires us to call an 800# whenever we excavate. This service only applies to major utility company main line equipment and will not locate many of the things that may be buried on your property. We are only able to make a surface visual check for things that are commonly found on a typical property without charging for the time and services to do so. 
The owner assumes responsibility for informing the contractor of all underground pipes, conduits, cables, wires, tanks, drainage systems and structures, and agrees to hold the contractor harmless in advent of loss or liability incurred as a result of incorrect or incomplete information provided to the contractor and agrees to indemnify contractor for loss or expense resulting from such incorrect or incomplete information.


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you Day,
I copied the wording and will be adding it to my proposals. :thumbsup:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

actually, i think i got that from pipeguy here? been 4-5 yrs ago, but showed to atty. he said don't change a thing.


----------



## Rlo5108 (Jun 18, 2013)

Best bet would be to find a brand like ditch witch, which is a really good locator and see if you can have a sales rep demonstrate it with you. Some locators can be a bit tricky to learn but once you get the hang of it they are life savers. I have used the ditch witch many times on sewer and cast iron water pipe. I found the ridged to be good also but only used it once.


----------



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

Utility locators are an essential tool to have. I use ours extensively on almost every job. We have done jobs where we have installed a million conduits and even with good asbuilts sometimes you need to really find ones exact position. So i'll run a steel snake down it, hook up and bam there it is everytime, location and depth. Great for after a markout guy comes out to then go over the utility and find its depth to pretty damn good accuracy. The only time i really have any problems is if there is a bunch of electic running in all directions or real high powered that just kind of sends the signal out into the ground all over the place. You will love this thing.


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

Little said:


> Utility locators are an essential tool to have. I use ours extensively on almost every job. We have done jobs where we have installed a million conduits and even with good asbuilts sometimes you need to really find ones exact position. So i'll run a steel snake down it, hook up and bam there it is everytime, location and depth. Great for after a markout guy comes out to then go over the utility and find its depth to pretty damn good accuracy. The only time i really have any problems is if there is a bunch of electic running in all directions or real high powered that just kind of sends the signal out into the ground all over the place. You will love this thing.


Thanks Little. I have used it often all ready. The snake idea is a great idea.


----------



## tedhtt26 (Jun 7, 2017)

If the utilities you are trying to locate on public property, you can try calling #8-1-1. They often do it at no cost for you. However, if the utilities are on private property, you need to find a private locator. I recommend Penhall since they are honest and reliable. Here is their website: removed by staff


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

spammer hit 4 of the forums I go today with this garbage.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Witching Sticks....:thumbsup:

I have a pair of brass welding rods that I have used for years.

It works, saved/helped several guys arses and mine over the years...

Used to think it was a hoax....they work


----------

